# Internal Water Pump Suggestion?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

just setup my tank with 2 quiet one 9000s. the water flow is great but they are LOUD. the tank is in my living room and i cannot have that. i was wondering what else you guys are using for internal pumps that are quiet/energy efficient and powerful? is there such a pump!? lol

i need to replace the quiet ones.... my tank volume is approx 300 gallons with my sump at another 100 gallon. so total is around 400 gallons. your suggestion would be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I use a huge Laguna pond pump to push water 10 feet upward and 20 feet sideway to my 75g system. I have an extra one which I just put a brand new impeller in. You are welcomed to try that out. I could be in Richmond hopefully Friday or Saturday morning. I am not sure if I want to sell that yet knowing I have a big pond to build. At least you can test it out before buying.

Otherwise, I use Rio 2100 and I think they have a 2500. The rubber suction cup feet isolate the vibration quite well.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i was using 2 rio 2500s in my old 210 gal tank and they were ok. not strong enough.

my compartment is pretty small for where the pumps sit. the current quiet one 9000s are about 8 inches long and 6 inch wide i think. just fits perfectly there.

another suggestion was mag 18? 

anyone here using msg pumps? any thought on sound and durability of this pump?

thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, try Mag 18,


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim 1262?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I second the eheim


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mag 18 i heard is a bit noisy. its a hit or miss.

ehiem is good. i heard its very quiet but at only 900GPH per pump, it wont be enough to run 400 gallons. i wish they had something a tad larger!

im looking to run about 2600-2800 GPH for a turnover rate of 6.5-7 times.

still looking...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody heard of reef octopus water blaster pumps?

http://www.reefoctopus.com.au/v2/pub/products.cfm?range=5C376CD9-E651-8982-E10B6D863091BD0F


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

how about eheim 5000. Eheim does make pumps bigger than the 1262. I think it is 3280 but i think it is only available in the us and asia.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> mag 18 i heard is a bit noisy. its a hit or miss.
> 
> ehiem is good. i heard its very quiet but at only 900GPH per pump, it wont be enough to run 400 gallons. i wish they had something a tad larger!
> 
> ...


HK powerheads? They are very quiet and not as bulky as Eheim 1262.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

dave. thx a lot for the help.

i think JL has the ehiem 5000 for sale. maybe i can go to their place and try it out. do a water test and if its quiet enough for my likings.

Eheim Compact+ Pump 5000


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> mag 18 i heard is a bit noisy. its a hit or miss.
> 
> ehiem is good. i heard its very quiet but at only 900GPH per pump, it wont be enough to run 400 gallons. i wish they had something a tad larger!
> 
> ...


Mike, come over, and try out my Mag 18. It is quiet. No different than say a rio.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

double posted again


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hey charles. thanks for the offer!

i wish i saw this post before i ordered my new pumps online just now lol.

i ended up with water blaster pumps. 7000 model. i read some good reviews and got confirmation that they are a copy of the best water pump made, the red dragon pumps. i got them from a canadian dealer, goreef.com. cost me quite a bit of money at $260 each but they have a 3 yr straight replacement warranty by goreef.com. i hope this will solve my noise situation lol. another great thing about this pump is that it only uses 88w!!! since im running 2 of these guys, ill be saving a ton of money from my hydro bill in the long run. the mag drive and quiet one uses a lot more wattage than the water blasters.

here is a link to the water blaster website:

http://coralvue.com/waterblaster-pumps/


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That thing looks massive


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea pretty much the same as my quiet one 9000s. 

the 9000s size is:
9 1/2"	7 1/2"	6 1/2"

the octopus is:
9" x 4½" x 7¾"

slightly smaller than the quiet one but still massive lol.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazon.com: Marineland NJ5500 Maxi-Jet Submersible Utility Pump, 75 wat, 1,384 GPH: Pet Supplies

This is the one I mentioned. I have two of these running on my 300, seems quiet to me. The front "filter" cap comes off, allowing you to connect to hosing for in and out-takes.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhh thats the one you were using theo!

i couldnt find that one for some reason lol.

anyways, i had to go for a little more GPH since i have a ton of water in my sump to move around. i heard many good things about the water blaster pumps incl how they barely make any sound at all. with the low wattage on these pumps, i think they will be worth the money in the long run! 

i hope once i get them setup, ill be happy with them.


----------

